# Solved: Upgrading from ME to XP2



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

SPECS: 700 MHz Pentium 111 processor; 20 GB hard drive C= 8G / D=12G; 384 MB RAM

Hi

I have the Win XP 2 upgrade CD, but have questions before I attempt to upgrade from ME.

(1) With my specs, can I run XP 2? 

(2) I have a Win 98 CD~~Will it wipe my ME hard drive clean or do I need an ME CD?

(3) How do I find out if my drivers will work with XP 2?

(4) I have an HP DeskJet 710C Printer~~will it work with XP?

(5) Instead of backing up Favorites etc, can I just move what I want to save from my C Drive to D Drive, and then back to C Drive after the upgrade is completed?

Appreciate any help yu'all can give me including links to helpful reading.

Thanks in advance

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## awergh (Jan 13, 2006)

with your specs you can run xp but more ram is always useful,
according to http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=293378 your printer driver is already on the xp cd 
you can move your files from c: to D: asuming that the partition or disk is not being formated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

DizzyBlonde:

You have an upgrade XP SP2 CD and a 98 CD, so you're all set as far as wiping out the hard drive and installing XP SP2.

Go into the BIOS and set the boot order to where the CDROM drive is listed first. After you do that, insert the XP SP2 CD in the CDROM drive and start up your computer. It'll boot from the XP SP2 CD and display a message *Press any key to boot from CD*. You need to press any key before the message disappears, or else you'll need to reboot and start again. Follow the directions from there to delete the current C: partition, create a new C: partition, and format the new C: partition with the NTFS file system. Once the format process is over with, the XP SP2 install process will start. During the install process, you'll be asked to insert the 98 CD for verification purposes. Do so, allow the verification process to complete, then reinsert the XP SP2 CD. Every time your computer reboots during the install process, the *Press any key to boot from CD* prompt will appear. Do n-o-t press any key. Just sit back and relax. The prompt will disappear and the setup process will continue. Once the install process is complete, you'll need to activate XP SP2. It's not necessary to register it, but it needs to be activated. Make sure you have the 25-digit serial number to enter and that you enter it correctly.

Before you start anything, make sure that all peripherals, such as a printer, scanner, webcam, camera, etc. are disconnected. The only components you want connected are the tower, monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers, and modem.

If I recall correctly, a friend of mine had a HP DeskJet 712C printer and couldn't use it after installing XP SP2. He wound up buying a HP PhotoSmart printer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I failed to notice in your original post that you have the hard drive split into C: and D: partitions. If you plan to keep it that way instead of making one larger C: partition, the beginning of the process is a little more complicated. I've never set up a computer where I split the hard drive up into 2 partitions, so I can't state the procedure for doing that.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks awergh and flavalee for replying

Before I proceed with other questions that I have, I need to get something straightened out.

My hubby got the 98 CD from a friend. We thought it was an original 98 CD, but I just looked at it and it is a *copy* that evidently the friend copied from his original CD. SOoooo, is it even legal to use a copy of the original CD? Even if it is legal to use the copied CD, would the CD copy when inserted give the verification information needed?
Thanks!!

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As long as you're installing a *legally-purchased* CD of XP in your computer, I personally see no problem with you using a *copy* of 98 for verification purposes.

Installing that *copy* of 98 in your computer would be a different story.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> As long as you're installing a *legally-purchased* CD of XP in your computer, I personally see no problem with you using a *copy* of 98 for verification purposes.
> 
> Installing that *copy* of 98 in your computer would be a different story.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


HI favallee

Thanks~~good to know that we can use 98 CD. I'll get back to dealing with the XP Home Edition upgrade after the Superbowl.

*GO STEELERS!!!!​*Dizzy Blonde


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Technically it's illegal, as the version of Windows that you are upgrading from should be a legal licence, it forms part of the licence structure for the upgrade. 

But it will work.


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> I failed to notice in your original post that you have the hard drive split into C: and D: partitions. If you plan to keep it that way instead of making one larger C: partition, the beginning of the process is a little more complicated. I've never set up a computer where I split the hard drive up into 2 partitions, so I can't state the procedure for doing that.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi flavallee

According to my Sony Vaio User Manual it came from the factory with the hard drive split in order to improve the performance of the DV gate software which evidently saves to the D partition. (I don't even know what DV gate is and I haven't used the D drive except to store pictures.)

SOooo, with the hard drive being split, and that making the set up more complicated, I am now thinking that I won't be able to wipe the drive clean and should therefore just go for the upgrade of ME to Home Edition XP.

The problem with going that route is that I have a couple of problems with ME that I imagine will carry over to XP. For one, my System Restore quit making automatic points about 10 days ago~~I can still make points, but none are made automatically. I have been hanging up and sometimes freezing at the Logon Box during boot up. Also...I have unused programs that really should be removed before upgrading. So, I am really not sure what to do about upgrading at this point. 

I ran PC Pitstop's XP readiness test~~ ( BTW~thanks for the link to the test!!) I got a 'ready' green check mark on everything except software. See below:

*Software*
Sort of Ready. The following software has possible or known incompatibilities with Windows XP. (Please note: our software tests are not exhaustive, and you may encounter other incompatibilities.) 
*Problem Applications*Adaptec Easy CD Creator 4.02d (292)
Adaptec Easy CD Creator Engine 1.02d (290)
Logitech Inc. MouseWare 8.33.007

I just read on the Roxio web site that Adaptec Easy CD Creator 4.02d and the Adaptec Easy CD creator Engine 1.92d will NOT work with XP and should be removed prior to upgrading. I also read that the CD Creator 4.02d is a bear to remove!!  I have no idea why my mouse would not be compatible with XP ~~I just got it new about 6 weeks ago.

I realize that NO One can make the decision on how I should upgrade except me, but considering my present ME problems, my split hard drive, and my PC Pitstop test results, I would appreciate advice.

Many thanks for your help!!

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Your Roxio will not work after the upgrade. They insist you buy the new version and no patch is available. Threw my Roxio cd away after the upgrade. XP should have acceptable drivers for the mouse.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Delete both partitions and create a single partition. There's no need to stick with 2 partitions, unless you specifically want your hard drive set up that way.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks KIWIGUY, rugrat, and flavallee for your help!!!

I'm still *very* nervous about doing a clean install. More questions before I take the plunge.

If I am doing a clean install, do I have to backup my entire ME system or just the programs/files that I want to save? And, is it best to put the backup on a CD? I have never done a back up so I have no clue.

Will the XP upgrade CD provide the drivers/devices needed to run it?? ( I read somewhere that you should get the drivers/ devices needed before doing an XP upgrade.) Confused~~help!!

Thank you!!!!!!

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows XP provides native drivers for a lot of hardware, but not all of it, so it's good to have those drivers downloaded and saved ahead of time. The display adapter/video card drivers, 56K modem drivers, and network card drivers are good ones to have ahead of time. Of course, it helps to know what hardware is in your computer so you know which drivers to download and save ahead of time.

Forget about using the DriverAgent link at PC Pit Stop. It's not 100% accurate and it tries to entice you to buy their product.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

OK~~so, how do I find out what hardware is in my computer?? And, once I find that out, where do I go to find and download any needed drivers?

Thanks!!

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you've got a known factory-brand computer, the hardware should be on a sticker on the case. 

If it's not, right-click MY COMPUTER, click Properties, then click the Device Manager tab. If you click the + in each entry there, it should tell you what type of hardware is in that computer(i.e. display adapter, sound device, modem, network card, etc.).

It's then a matter of going to the vendors' sites and obtaining the necessary drivers, then downloading and saving them.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi flavallee

I've decided that a clean install is the way to go, but I am not comfortable doing it alone, so a friend is going to help me~~hopefully over this week end. 

Thanks so much for all your help!! I'll let you know how it goes!!  

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Good luck with the clean install. Hopefully, your friend has the knowledge and expertise to do it.

You might want to print off the instructions in my first reply(#3) to you, just in case.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi flavalee

Thanks for hanging in with me!!

I haven't upgraded to XP yet~~I still don't feel I have the savy to do a clean install.  Because of having some old programs (which I haven't yet figured out how to remove) and having a few problems with ME (which would carry over to XP if I just upgrade) I don't want to go that route.

What about a dual boot? My hard drive (factory set up) has an 8 GB *C* hard drive and a 12 GB *D* hard drive. ME is now installed on my 8 GB *C* drive. Would it be possible to install XP (from the upgrade CD) on my 12 GB *D* drive? ( My thinking is that once I got XP up and running good, I could remove ME.) Would I just create more problems for myself or would a dual boot be a good idea for me??? Your thoughts please!!

Again, thanks for not giving up on me~~I do very much appreciate your help!!

Dizzy Blonde
PS: My friend doesn't know any more than I do about upgrading, so her helping me didn't pan out.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never installed 2 operating system in a computer and done a dual boot, so you're asking the wrong person.

Personally, I'd combine those 8 GB and 12 GB partitions into one single 20 GB partition and do a fresh install of XP and leave ME out of the mix entirely. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi flavallee

Yippee!!!!! I did a clean install upgrade to XP 2~~and did it all by myself.   Actually, that's not true cause I could not have done it without your help~~I had your (printed) instructions in front of me. I did as you suggested and made my dual partitions into a single partition.

I guess I was really lucky as *ALL* of my drivers worked except the one for my HP 710C Printer, and XP provided that one. Whew!! I was worried that maybe my printer would not work after the upgrade; it works, but seems to be printing slower than before. The clean install upgrade was so much easier to do than I expected. I did it yesterday, and so far everything is working fine~~no problems!! I have lots of questions on using XP, but will post them on the XP forum. My biggest concern right now is which firewall to use~~The XP firewall or the free Zone Alarm which I have always used. And, I guess I need to get the window updates for XP asap.

Thank you so very much for all your help~~greatly appreciated!!! See ya on the XP forum!!

Cheers

Dizzy Blonde


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Congratulations on doing a clean install successfully. Now you have the experience to do it again on that computer or another computer, if you ever have to.

Windows XP SP2 provides native drivers for most hardware, but not all. I still prefer to install the most updated drivers that are available.

Install and configure the free ZoneAlarm firewall, then turn off the Windows firewall in the security center.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee

I followed your advice and installed and configured (free) Zone Alarm, and then turned off the WIN XP firewall.

thanx

Dizzy

Hmmmm!! Guess I will call this thread "solved" since I have successfully upgraded from ME to XP


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you haven't already been there, you need to go to the Windows Updates site and get all those critical updates installed. There should be about 30 - 35 of them. 

After you've done that, you can move on to the optional updates. 

Do NOT ever install any driver updates from the Windows Updates site. If you need updated drivers, get them from the vendors' sites or from a reliable location.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> If you haven't already been there, you need to go to the Windows Updates site and get all those critical updates installed. There should be about 30 - 35 of them.
> 
> After you've done that, you can move on to the optional updates.
> 
> ...


It actually shows 37 "High Priority" updates. Out of the 37 High Priority updates, *only 1 **is "critical*"; 31 are "Security Updates for XP"; 3 are "Updates for XP"; 1 is a "Windows Malicious Software removal Tool" and 1 is a "Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer"

With ME, I chose to install *only* the "Critical" updates. With XP, should I always install the "High Priority" updates or just the "Critical" ones???
After having some operational problems (with ME) following the installation of some updates, I decided to install updates one at a time and do some surfing before installing the next one. That way, if I did have any problems, I knew which update caused the problem and I could remove that update. With 37 updates to install, I guess it doesn't make sense to do them one at a time.

Questions: Does it make any difference in what order I install them?? Should the ones with the earlier dates be installed first? Just installing all 37 of them in one swoop is very worrisome to me because if I do have problems afterwards, I would have no way of telling which update/updates caused the problems.

Any suggestions on the easiest and safest way to install these updates would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks!!

Dizzy Blonde 
EDIT: I just went to get the one critical update and found that it is for the XP firewall. Since I am using Zone Alarm I guess I don't need this update? Also, I see that most of the updates require a pc restart after installation~~how does that work when you download more than one update at a time?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Select and install all 37 high-priority updates at one time. Don't pick through them and install only the ones you want. If you have a high-speed connection, they'll download and install in about 30 minutes. I've done this on all 3 of my computers and haven't had a problem with the downloading and installing. Reboot afterwards.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Got em all!! Rebooted!! So far~~no problems!!  I'll go back now and take a look at the optional ones. Do you recommend that I *always* download the "high priority" updates? Also, I have always gotten my updates manually. I have XP set up for me to get them manually, but wonder if I should change it to automatically update~~your thoughts please.

Thanks again for your help!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In the System Properties window, I keep *Automatic Updates*(tab) set to "Turn off automatic updates". In the SERVICES window, I keep *Automatic Updates* and *Background Intelligence Transfer Service* set to "Automatic".

This allows me to go to the Windows Updates site and do a scan and view whatever updates are available, and at the same time it prevents that annoying yellow shield from appearing in the taskbar and telling me that updates are available.

Yes, always install high-priority updates. Optional updates are a matter of choice, but I tend to install most of them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> In the System Properties window, I keep *Automatic Updates*(tab) set to "Turn off automatic updates". In the SERVICES window, I keep *Automatic Updates* and *Background Intelligence Transfer Service* set to "Automatic".
> 
> This allows me to go to the Windows Updates site and do a scan and view whatever updates are available, and at the same time it prevents that annoying yellow shield from appearing in the taskbar and telling me that updates are available.
> 
> ...


flavallee

I have had *Automatic Updates* in the Systems Properties Window set to "Turn off automatic updates", and have the very annoying red shield (with a yellow pop up) on the task bar that keeps reminding that I have the automatic updates turned off.

Where is the SERVICES window?? I have searched *everywhere* and cannot find where it is located...  Hopefully, once I find the SERVICES window and put the settings in that annoying red shield (and the pop up) will go away.

Thanx!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the Control Panel, then click Administrative Tools - Services.

Once the SERVICES window opens, set the 2 entries that I previously advised you of to "Automatic".

Also, set *Security Center* to "Manual".

You need to click Apply after making a setting change in any of the entries.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you set up the Control Panel in the Start menu to where it displays a cascading menu, you can find and access all the entries in the Control Panel a lot easier and more quickly.

Right-click the Start button, click Properties, click the Start Menu tab, click the Customize button, then click the Advanced tab. In Control Panel, select "Display as a menu". Click OK - Apply - OK.

Click Start - Control Panel. It's entries will now be listed in a cascading menu.:up:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Go into the Control Panel, then click Administrative Tools - Services.
> 
> Once the SERVICES window opens, set the 2 entries that I previously advised you of to "Automatic".
> 
> Also, set *Security Center* to "Manual".


OK~~In SERVICES "*Windows Updates*" is already set to automatic. The *

Background Intelligience Transfer Service *(BITS)was "blank" in the *Status Column

* and "Manual" in the *Startup Type Column.* SOOoooo, I highlighted* BITS *

and clicked on START~~that changed the "blank" to "started" in the *Status Column*

but it still shows "Manual" in the *Startup Type Column* and I have no idea how to

change it to "Automatic". And, The* Security Center* is set to "Automatic" and I have

no idea how to change it to "Manual".  Sorry for being so dense!!



> You need to click Apply after making a setting change in any of the entries.


 Hmmmm!! Wonder If I am in the right place cause I don't see any place to click APPLY after making a setting change.

Please~More help needed!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> If you set up the Control Panel in the Start menu to where it displays a cascading menu, you can find and access all the entries in the Control Panel a lot easier and more quickly.
> 
> Right-click the Start button, click Properties, click the Start Menu tab, click the Customize button, then click the Advanced tab. In Control Panel, select "Display as a menu". Click OK - Apply - OK.
> 
> Click Start - Control Panel. It's entries will now be listed in a cascading menu.:up:


VERY NICE!! THANKS!!!!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back and open the SERVICES window again. Click on *Background intelligence transfer service* to highlight it, then double-click it. Another window will open. Next to "Startup type", you will see a little down arrow. If you click that arrow, the menu will expand and show you 3 choices - Automatic, Manual, Disabled. Click on "Automatic", then click the Apply button.

Do the same for *Security Center*, only set it to "Manual".

Close all windows, then reboot.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Done!!  Thanks for the step by step directions. And, that annoying red shield is gone from my task bar!!!!: 

I have questions about optional Windows Updates. 
(1) Do I need both versions of *Microsoft.Net Framework *updates~~version 1.1 and version 2.0 (KB829019)? 
(2) DO I need this update: *Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package: x86 (KB909520)* (We do use a smart card with our digital camera, but I don't know if that would have anything to do with this update.)
(3)Since I use Yahoo Mail, is there any reason I should get the *Cumulative Outlook **Express* update?

Thanks again for *all* your help!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Install *Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0* and the *KB909520* update(just to be safe). You can do without the others.

Thanks for letting me know that the annoying red Security Center shield is gone.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Install *Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0* and the *KB909520* update(just to be safe). You can do without the others.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that the annoying red Security Center shield is gone.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi flavallee

I got three of the optional updates~~still a couple of more to go. I prefer getting them (slowly) one at a time and doing some surfing in between installations~~that way if any problems arise I can tell which update is the culprit.

Today, it is showing I have 1 Priority Update~~Security update for Windows Media Player 10 for XP (KB911565)

Last week I got the Priority Security update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565). I guess I still need this new one since it is for Media Player 10?? Just wondering cause both updates have the same number (KB911565). (I don't want to be downloading the identical update again!!)  Wonder why they use the same ID # for both updates???  I suppose it could be cause both updates are for Media Player~~still think it is confusing~~at least for blondes!!

BTW, thanks for the tip on *not* using Windows updates to get drivers.  Right now there are two optional hardware updates: (1) Agere Systems-Modems -- Lucent Modem Driver 6.04.0.0 (2) Yamaha - Sound Yamaha AC-X6 Audio Device (Says this update was released by Yamaha Corporation on July 9 2002.
SOoooo, does this mean that I need to find (& get) the modem driver/audio device ASAP?? Any advice/help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Don't worry about the driver updates that you see on the Windows Updates site. You may already have the most current drivers already installed for the modem and sound device, and the Windows Updates site will still list driver updates. Those drivers are very unreliable and not always complete, which is why you don't want to install them from there. Always get hardware drivers from either the vendors' sites or from other reliable sites, but never from the Windows Updates site.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Media Player 10 should be showing 2 updates(KB911564 and KB911565), but if it's just showing the one update, go ahead and install it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Don't worry about the driver updates that you see on the Windows Updates site. You may already have the most current drivers already installed for the modem and sound device, and the Windows Updates site will still list driver updates. Those drivers are very unreliable and not always complete, which is why you don't want to install them from there. Always get hardware drivers from either the vendors' sites or from other reliable sites, but never from the Windows Updates site.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh good!!~~I don't have to look for drivers right now!!!

I just installed the KB911565 update for Windows Media Player 10. (KB8911564 was one of the 37 I installed last week)

I only have two more optional updates to install and I will be caught up.  So far I am having no problems with XP~~operating good. Now I just have to learn how to use the crazy Start Menu. I can't for the life of me figure out why I have the *same* folders in so many places~~My Documents, My Pictures, My Music etc etc. in several places. Oh well, time to read the HELP files for the "XP Start Menu" *again*~~maybe my blonde brain will get it this time!!!

Many, many, many thanks for *All* your help!!!!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There is a bit of a learning curve after switching from 98/ME to XP, but it's not difficult.

Let me show you how to make changes in the Start menu so you can set it to your liking.

Right-click the START button, thern click Properties. When the window appears, click Start Menu(tab) - Customize(button) - Advanced(tab). From here, you can select settings that will change how the Start menu looks. One that I suggest be done is to select "Display as a menu" in Control Panel. This will make the Control Panel much easier and quicker to access because all its icons will be viewable as soon as you click START - Control Panel.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Last night I decided it was time to beef up my I E 6 security and did some searching and found what I thought I needed.  Big mistake!!! I know~~if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!! 

Anyway, long story short~~I followed directions and changed some IE security settings. Later, I found that I could not go to some sites (that I frequent) because of the changes I made. Tried to change stuff back~~no joy!! Today, I decided to do a System Restore to get everything back to the way it was before I messed with it. I got everything back to working order, but the restore took out two Windows Updates I did yesterday.  (They show up in my history on Windows Updates, but do not show up in my Add/Remove list.)

When I click on the *Windows Media Player 10 *update (in my history at the Windows Update website) and then click on the Microsoft link (in details) I can download Windows Media Player 10 from there. So I should be able to get that update (again) without any problems~~~I think!!!

I can't figure where/how to get the "*Priority Security Update for Windows Media Pla**yer 10 (KB8911565)" *

Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated!!!

Dizzy
I'll get back to figuring out the "Start Menu" once I get my updates straightened out
EDIT: See next post!


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Found these two sites where I can get the updates~~

For the *Windows Media Player 10* 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/mp10/default.aspx

For *Windows Media Player 10 Priority update (KB8911565)*
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/mediaplayer10-kb911565.html

Is it okay for me to download both these updates??

Thanks!!
Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As far as the security problem, all you really had to do was click the "Default Level" button in the Security tab and revert back to the default security settings.

You'll need to reinstall all updates and programs that you installed after the restore date that you selected. Go ahead and reinstall the KB911564 and KB911565 WMP 10 updates.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> As far as the security problem, all you really had to do was click the "Default Level" button in the Security tab and revert back to the default security settings.


Hmmmm!! Wish I had thought of that!!  I seem to do everything the hard way!! Do you recommend using the default security settings or are there some "custom settings" you recommend?



> You'll need to reinstall all updates and programs that you installed after the restore date that you selected. Go ahead and reinstall the KB911564 and KB911565 WMP 10 updates.


Fortunately, I lost only the 2 above updates by doing the restore. I just got them again plus the last optional update that I wanted. SOooo, I am caught up!!! Thank heavens *NO* programs were lost by the restore.



> One that I suggest be done is to select "Display as a menu" in Control Panel. This will make the Control Panel much easier and quicker to access because all its icons will be viewable as soon as you click START - Control Panel.


Thank you~~you're right~~I really like the Control Panel displayed "as a menu" much, much better!!!

Geez, I still can't figure out why the * My Documents *folder on the* Start Menu *has *My Music*, *My Pictures*,* My Videos* folders in it when those exact same folders *(My Music, **MY Pictures, My Videos*) are also listed folders on the *Start Menu *right under the * My Documents* folder. Why are they in the My Documents folder when they each have their own folder???

Thanks!!!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can hide those folder entries in the START menu.

Right-click the START button, click Properties, click Customize(button), click Advanced(tab), scroll down to 

My Documents
My Music
My Pictures
My Videos (I don't see this one listed)

select "Don't display this item"

then click OK - Apply - OK. They will no longer appear in the START menu.

You can play around with these settings until you get what you want to display or hide in the START menu.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi flavallee

Thank you!! Last night I played around with the Start Menu and got everything set to my liking! As always~~it's easy once you know how!!

You have been SO kind to answer all my questions  she says as she gets ready to ask another question ~~~Is it okay to leave IE security settings set at *default* OR are there* custom* settings that you recommend?

Thanx again~

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click the "Custom Level" button in all 4 zones, then make sure the pop-up blocker is set to "Enabled". If I recall, the pop-up blocker is set to "Disabled" in one or more of the 4 zones. You can leave all the other settings alone.

If you have any more questions, ask away.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Click the "Custom Level" button in all 4 zones, then make sure the pop-up blocker is set to "Enabled". If I recall, the pop-up blocker is set to "Disabled" in one or more of the 4 zones. You can leave all the other settings alone.
> 
> If you have any more questions, ask away.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pop-up blocker in Local Intranet and Trusted Sites was set to "disable"~~the other two zones were okay. They are now all set to "enable". Thanks!!

I accidentally clicked on* MSN Explore *in my programs list and a MSN Install window popped up. Since I don't use MSN Internet Access, Messenger, or Hotmail, I refused to install. SOOOooo, now I no longer have the *MSN Explore *in my program list; but, what I do have is an MSN Installer shortcut perched on my desk top.

I know I can delete the shortcut, but how do I get *MSN Explore *back into my programs list so that (if I ever decide I do want to use it) it's there?? I found the MSN program folder, with 3 files in it~~ from there I'm lost!!! Can you please help?

Thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Delete the butterfly-looking *MSN Explorer* Start menu entry and desktop icon. You won't be using it. It's one of those things that Microsoft puts in a computer during a fresh install.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Delete the butterfly-looking *MSN Explorer* Start menu entry and desktop icon. You won't be using it. It's one of those things that Microsoft puts in a computer during a fresh install.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 *MSN Explorer *somehow got removed from my Start menu when I accidentally clicked on it, so it is *no longer* in my Start menu. I deleted the *MSN Installer *butterfly shortcut from my desktop.

Since you say that I "won't be using it" should I use the Windows Components Wizard (in Add/Remove) to remove *MSN Explorer *completely??

Thanx

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was going to tell you to do that, but I wasn't sure if you knew how to, so I didn't. Go ahead and do it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> I was going to tell you to do that, but I wasn't sure if you knew how to, so I didn't. Go ahead and do it.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yep! My reading is paying off~~ MSN Explorer is now history!!

A site you might like to send "newbies" to for easy step by step directions (with visuals) for using *WIN 98 & XP*. Actually, there is a whole lot more there~~I especially liked the "*Tips and Tricks*" section. All the tutorials are great!!! Check it out!!! :up:

http://www.helpwithpcs.com/courses/Course.htm

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you really want to do a lot of digging around and learn about Windows XP, make use of this site.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

> If you really want to do a lot of digging around and learn about Windows XP, make use of this site.


Looks great~~that will keep me busy for awhile!!



> MSN Explorer is now history!!


Well, I spoke too soon!! I just looked in my Add/Remove Windows Components list, and *MSN Explorer *is *still there*. Strange cause I watched the Wizard remove it, and at the end, the wizard *said* it was removed.

Anyway, I just had the wizard remove it again~~still there!! Third time is the charm~~right?? Wrong!!! It's still there!!  Any idea of why it is still there, and how do I remove it????

Thanks

Dizzy 
EDIT: Found this, but not sure about using it!!http://www.tweakxp.com/article37408.aspx


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *MSN Explorer* entry will remain in the Windows components list, whether you uncheck it or not. The idea is not having it in the Start menu and on the desktop. Look at my screenshot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

(Post # 47) Dizzy said:


> MSN Explorer somehow got removed from my Start menu when I accidentally clicked on it, so *it is no longer in my Start menu*. *I deleted the MSN Installer butterfly shortcut from my desktop. *
> Since you say that I "won't be using it" should I use the Windows Components Wizard (in Add/Remove) to remove MSN Explorer completely??


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hmmmm!! Now I am *really* confused!! Since MSN Explorer was *already gone from both my **Start menu and from my desktop*, what was the purpose of using the Add/Remove component wizard??? I thought I was trying to remove MSN Explorer completely from my pc. Isn't the purpose of the Add/ Remove Component Wizard to either "add" or "remove" components??? Sorry I'm so dense!!! (Just remember~~she's blonde!)

Thanks for *still* hanging in with me!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Add/Remove Components Wizard *adds* or *removes* components by checking or unchecking them. That's the design of it. It doesn't remove the entries from the list. It's been that way since the Windows 95 days.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm going to be on a cave diving trip for 2 days, so if you don't get any further replies for awhile, don't think I'm ignoring you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> The Add/Remove Components Wizard *adds* or *removes* components by checking or unchecking them. That's the design of it. It doesn't remove the entries from the list. It's been that way since the Windows 95 days.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't even remember there being an Add/Remove components wizard in ME~~I know I never used it!!

Hope I haven't messed up too badly!!  Sunday afternoon a friend told me to uncheck MSN Expore in the components list and click NEXT to run the wizard. Not a good move!! Once the wizard starting working, a box popped up telling me that I needed to use an XP disk to complete the installation.  Since I did *not* want to install, I backed out. SOOOooooo, I have no clue what to do now!.

BTW, I just looked at the components list and the box beside MSN Explore *is* *still* *checked*. I'll leave it checked for now cause I am *NOT* going to do anything else with MSN Explore until I hear back from you.  
_________________________________________________________________________



> I'm going to be on a cave diving trip for 2 days, so if you don't get any further replies for awhile, don't think I'm ignoring you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sounds like fun~~*ENJOY!!*!!!! Just whenever you have time~~I very much appreciate your help!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got temporary access to a computer here, so I may be on-line for an hour or so in the early morning and in the evening. I've gotten so spoiled with high-speed cable that I find 56K dialup agonizing. We're out in the sticks, so I'm stuck with it. 

Go ahead and remove the checkmark from MSN Explorer, just like you see in my screenshot.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi~~

How nice of you to take time to reply while on your cave diving trip. With having DSL for about 8 months now, I know what you mean~~I sure wouldn't want to go back to 56K. 

OK, I took the check mark out!!  I just looked and the check mark is there again!! (When I removed the check mark from beside MSN Explore I got out of there~~I did not click on NEXT and run the wizard.) So, why is the check mark back in there?? Guess I am still confused!!! What am I doing wrong??? Please help~~no hurry~~just whenever you have time!!

Enjoy your cave diving!!!! Do you take pictures?

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you uncheck it, you do need to click "Next" and let it do its thing.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's still 40 degrees outside, so we're waiting for it to warm up some before we leave to go cave diving. I may or may not be on-line this evening. I'll be heading back home tomorrow and will be back on-line in the afternoon, and back on high-speed cable(512 upload/7000 download).  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> After you uncheck it, you do need to click "Next" and let it do its thing.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unchecked and clicked NEXT and the wizard started copying files, then that "Insert XP Disk" to install box popped up. I *did not *insert disk but backed out cause I don't want to install.

Hmmm!! It appears (to me) that the wizard starts copying files, and by not inserting the XP Disk, I just end up with some of the files copied, but not the complete installation. But, I don't even want the files!!  Now, I have no clue what to do next!! And, the check mark is still beside MSN Explorer. Ssssstill more help please~~ 



> It's still 40 degrees outside, so we're waiting for it to warm up some before we leave to go cave diving. I may or may not be on-line this evening. I'll be heading back home tomorrow and will be back on-line in the afternoon, and back on high-speed cable(512 upload/7000 download.


Have fun cave diving!! (I went snorkeling in Mexico, and that was fun.)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Whenever you're prompted to insert the Windows XP CD and you don't have it to insert, click OK, type in

*C:\i386*

then click OK again.

Confirm that your computer does have a C:\i386 folder before you do that - which it should have.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The cave diving trip went well. I'll be heading back home tomorrow morning.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Whenever you're prompted to insert the Windows XP CD and you don't have it to insert, click OK, type in
> 
> *C:\i386*
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I did a "files and folders" search and did not find a C:\i386 folder. I do have the *XP 2 upgrade Disk*~~would that work?? (If my *XP 2 Upgrade Disk *will work, please give me specific directions on how to use it!! 
You are soon going to be an expert in "*talking* *blonde"*   Thanks again for sticking with me!!



> The cave diving trip went well. I'll be heading back home tomorrow morning


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Glad to hear your cave diving went well. I came across your thread "My Cave Diving Photos" in Photo Album and clicked on your link~~it didn't work, so I didn't see the photos. I did however find the thread very interesting!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never run into the problem that you've got with Windows XP, as far as needing the CD to add or remove Windows components. Try the CD and see if it works.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

I put in the WIN XP Upgrade disc and clicked OK on the wizard. Next on my screen came a list of 5 options. Only the 4th option "Install optional Windows Components" had anything to do with Components. Since I didn't want to "Install" optional components, I exited without choosing any of the options. 

Funny thing, after exiting, a box immediately popped up saying that I had completed the wizard. So, I went back and looked~~the check mark beside MSN Explorer is now gone. I guess that the XP disc somehow triggered the wizard to completion~~glad that's taken care of!!!! 

I do have another question for you. How do I remove Temporary Files in XP? I have tried a couple of recommended methods (I read about) but so far I'm not finding any Temporary files to remove. Thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Search - Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, then delete everything that appears under:

*C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*

C: \DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USERNAME\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\*.**

(Note: Replace "USERNAME" with the actual user name in your computer)

(Note: Not all computers have a C:\TEMP folder)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks!! I think that got em all!! I use Disk Cleanup once a week to get rid of Temporary Files, but I know that it doesn't get rid of them all.

How often do you recommend I delete Temporary Files using your search files & folders method??. Also, is it really necessary to close ALL open windows, shut down AV and firewall when deleting Temporary Files? I have read that you can only delete *ALL* temporary files when done in Safe Mode~~is this true?? Thanks~~

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You want to reboot first before deleting temp files so you can insure that none of them are in use.

I've never deleted them in safe mode.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi flavallee

Ten of my program icons (in my ALL Programs list) have changed to the ugly system default icons~~don't know when/why this happened. I did a google search (& a TSG forum search) hoping to find some info on how to get back my original program icons, but didn't find any help. The *ugly* default icons work, but I sure would like to get back the original program icons. Help appreciated~thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In the ALL PROGRAMS list, the programs that have a little black triangle and sub-menu are going to have folder icons, and the programs that don't have any black triangle and sub-menu are going to have colorful graphic icons.

If you haven't done it yet, right-click on any program in the ALL PROGRAMS list, then left-click "Sort By Name". This will alphabetize the entire list. You can also do the same thing with the FAVORITES list in Internet Explorer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

flavallee said:


> In the ALL PROGRAMS list, the programs that have a little black triangle and sub-menu are going to have folder icons, and the programs that don't have any black triangle and sub-menu are going to have colorful graphic icons.


So, are you saying that *all* the programs with a sub menu are supposed to have the *same identical *icon?? Every one of mine has the exact same icon!! (The icon looks like a folder with a square with 6 colored dots in it.) I do not remember all the programs (with a sub menu) having the exact *same identical icon*. 



> If you haven't done it yet, right-click on any program in the ALL PROGRAMS list, then left-click "Sort By Name". This will alphabetize the entire list. You can also do the same thing with the FAVORITES list in Internet Explorer.


Had the *all programs *list alphabetized, but will go do it now with *favorites*~~Thanks!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Every one of mine has the exact same icon!! (The icon looks like a folder with a square with 6 colored dots in it.)*

That's what they're supposed to look like - all with the same identical colored icon and with a manila folder behind them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay~~thanks!!  I did not think the icons were supposed to all look the same.

A couple more questions

(1)*Registry Cleaner*: Know an *easy* one that you would recommend for a "dizzy" blonde? (I used *RegW* with ME~~very easy Registry fixer~~but won't work with XP).

(2) How much space should I give to System Restore? Mine is set at 9% right now.

(3) Have you installed the new (optional) Windows Update for Win XP 2~~(KB892130)?
I read (On another forum) that it is causing some problems, so I haven't installed it yet.

(4) Defender (Beta 2) antispyware~~Should I get it, or do I already have enough protection?? (Would it conflict with my Spybot, Win Patrol, AVG, SpywareBlaster, Ad-Aware SE, or a-Squared? )

Many Thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*A couple more questions*

Let me clean my glasses. It looks like 4 questions you're asking. 

*(1)Registry Cleaner: Know an easy one that you would recommend for a "dizzy" blonde? (I used RegW with ME~~very easy Registry fixer~~but won't work with XP).*

I use ToniArts EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380. You only want to use the "Unnecessary" and "Registry" buttons and none of the other buttons.

*(2) How much space should I give to System Restore? Mine is set at 9% right now.*

Move the slider until you have at least 1000 - 1200 MB of hard drive space reserved for System Restore, then apply the change. This will regain more hard drive free space, but it'll also reduce the number of restore points. As long as you don't have to rely on System Restore often to restore to a previous date, it's not a problem.

*(3) Have you installed the new (optional) Windows Update for Win XP 2~~(KB892130)?
I read (On another forum) that it is causing some problems, so I haven't installed it yet.*

Yes, I've installed the new Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool update. I haven't tried to install any new updates since installing it, so I'm not aware of any problems with it. Microsoft normally releases new updates on the second Tuesday of every month, so I'll find out soon enough.

*(4) Defender (Beta 2) antispyware~~Should I get it, or do I already have enough protection?? (Would it conflict with my Spybot, Win Patrol, AVG, SpywareBlaster, Ad-Aware SE, or a-Squared? )*

No, don't install it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

*Let me clean my glasses. It looks like 4 questions you're asking. *

OOps!! Sorry!! It started out to be only 2 questions,* but *.....somehow......ended up with 4.

*Easy Cleaner*: All registry cleaners scare me~~some cause more problems than they fix. Since I'm not having any problems, probably hold off for now~~apply the old, "if it ain't broke.....theory". At least, now I have the link to get Easy Cleaner when I'm ready.~~Thanks!!

*System Restore*: Mine hasn't made any restore points since Monday 2/27. Isn't it supposed to make a new restore point every 24 hours??

Oh!! one minor problem: Sometimes, when clicking on a link, I get a blank page with only a white square, that has a circle, square, & triangle in it. How do I fix this?

Mucho Gratias!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You don't need to have a restore point for every day. A restore point for every second or third day is fine. If you really want one for every day, it's simple to do. Just create one after you start your computer every day for the first time. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What kind of link are you clicking on that's causing the blank page to happen?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

*What kind of link are you clicking on that's causing the blank page to happen*?

Good question! It only happens maybe once a day, if even that often, and I can't remember the kind of link/links I clicked on. SOoooo, I'll make a note of what kind of link I click on the next time it happens and post back here again. Thanks!!

Dizzy

Added: Just started happening late this afternoon: When I go to *any* web site, when the page loads, all the places where there would normally be an image, there is a box with the square, circle, & triangle in it. Depending on how many images should be on that page, that is how many of the little boxes appear. It's really weird cause a second or two after the page fully loads, everything is normal~~little boxes are gone and the correct images are all there. After this happened the first few times, I rebooted to see if that would fix it. Still happening!! Have no idea what caused this~~I haven't changed or added anything. Any ideas??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The webpage eventually fully loads, images and all? If that's the case, I wouldn't worry about it.

Click Tools - Internet Options - Advanced(tab), scroll down to Multimedia and make sure that "Show image download placeholders" and "Show pictures" is checked.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

*Click Tools - Internet Options - Advanced(tab), scroll down to Multimedia and make sure that "Show image download placeholders" and "Show pictures" is checked*

Both were already checked!! The pages do "eventually" load with all the images intact, but its gotten worse~~the pages are loading *much* slower~~kept getting slower & slower last night. Now~~all pages are loading very slowly. It seems that the more images the page has, the longer it takes to load~~some taking as long as one minute to load. I just ran my all my scans~~everything came up clean. Just to be sure, I ran two online scans~~both came up clean. (It's frustrating~~even slower than when I had 56K, and I thought that was slow.) Guess I'll do a Google search to see if I find any help there. If no help on Google, and the problem continues, I will start a new thread in the XP forum.

Anyway, once I get this straightened out, I'll be good to go!! I so appreciate all your help in installing XP, getting it set up, learning how to use it, *and* for answering all my endless questions. Your input has been invaluable!! (You have earned a Master's degree in "Speaking Blonde") 

Many, many, many thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Tools - Internet Options - General(tab) - Delete Files(button) - Delete all offline content - OK.

After the hourglass changes back to an arrow, click Settings(button), select "Every visit to the page", set the amount to 20 MB, then click OK - Apply - OK.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dizzy Blonde (Jul 17, 2005)

*Click Tools - Internet Options - General(tab) - Delete Files(button) - Delete all offline content - OK.

After the hourglass changes back to an arrow, click Settings(button), select "Every visit to the page", set the amount to 20 MB, then click OK - Apply -*

Did it, and it helped. The squares (with the square, triangle & circle) still slowly load first, but the total page loading time is faster~~now loading totally in 15 to 30 seconds instead of taking as long as 1 minute. I can live with it this way, but after being used to pages loading "immediately", 15 to 30 seconds to load *seems like an **eternity*.

Thanks!!

Dizzy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome - again.


----------

